# Maltodextrin?



## ash (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone know where you can buy cheap Maltodextrin in the UK?

Thank you


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

please only post a question in one forum at a time 

thanks



L


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

whey consortium. I bought 15kg of the stuff earlier in the year. Nice cheap & effective.


----------



## ash (Jun 24, 2004)

hmm whey consortium

Is it safe to send a cheque to the company?


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont see why not. They are a respected company as far as I can tell, and that form of payment, if accepted by them, is as safe as anything else.

The only catch may be you would have to wait for the cheque to clear at thier end possibly, delaying the order. But I dont know for sure how the Whey Consotium operates.

Checkout their site and email them if you have concerns.


----------



## Mike1462 (Aug 12, 2004)

you can find maltodextrin as SPLENDA (Large jar) in most supermarkets


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mike1462 said:


> you can find maltodextrin as SPLENDA (Large jar) in most supermarkets


 That's not right I'm afraid. SPLENDA is a calorie free sweetener, I think called Sucralose, it's certainly not maltodextrin.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

spenda has malto in... however, it only contains 1gr per teaspoon.. so ud need one whole jar to get a good amount.. and u wouldnt be able to drink the mixture cause it would be verrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy sweet

u can get glucose from Superdrug.. 90p per 450gr... much better than malto for PWO


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Z3R0-CooL said:


> spenda has malto in...


 Ah, you're right, I was thinking of the important ingredient that makes it sweet, there is some maltodextrin there too. Actually, it's odd to think it's used here in something designed to be low calorie, as well as in BB weight gain  drinks where it's used to boost the caloric content!


----------



## Mike1462 (Aug 12, 2004)

im pretty sure the large jar(not the packets which have a different formula) is approx 99% maltodextrin ,but I'll doublecheck tonight and get back to you.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mike1462 said:


> im pretty sure the large jar(not the packets which have a different formula) is approx 99% maltodextrin ,but I'll doublecheck tonight and get back to you.


 You're probably right (sorry I was so quick to disagree with you before; I'm used to people saying Splenda is Sucrolose, and didn't think further). Here's a link to part of the label info I found:

http://www.splenda.co.uk/about_splenda/90g_granular.html

If it's 0.5g of carbs for a 0.5g teaspoon then what you say would seem right.

What you'd be paying for though would be the sweetener part (Sucralose) which as Z3RO-Cool rightly said would make any drink you try to make to give a large amount of maltodextrin VERY sweet. You also may get into health concern issues over consuming that much Sucralose.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

go to the nearest home brew shop (look in yellow pages), can get dextrose too (glucose), cheap as chips


----------



## Mike1462 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Musclehed* , thanks for the homebrew shop tip i'll check it out,you can also get glucose at Boots.

*Z3R0-Cool* , your'e right about the sweetness,but you want both glucose and maltodextrin for post-workout shake,may I refer you to abcbodybuilding.com their nutrition pages are excellent.

*Ultrasonic , *I dont know about teaspoons I use kitchen scales,50g is about half the 90g jar,as for sucrolose overdose I workout only once a week so i probably get a lot less than a medium coffee drinker.

*ASH , *The cheapest source of whey and maltodextrin I've yet found is myprotein.co.uk


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mike1462 said:


> *Ultrasonic , *I dont know about teaspoons I use kitchen scales,50g is about half the 90g jar,as for sucrolose overdose I workout only once a week so i probably get a lot less than a medium coffee drinker.


 Do you actually use Splenda in your PWO drinks then? I'm a very long way from being an expert but that really doesn't sound like the best plan, if nothing else if not for cost. Surely just buying maltodextrin is going to be cheaper? Regarding safety, there is a big difference in taking the amount you do all in one sitting, and splitting this evenly over a whole week. Now it probably is safe, but I doubt there have been any studies to test that it is, so you can't be sure. I'd just be cautious, that's all I'm saying.

Oh, and like many things, there are mixed opinions over whether you want to have maltodextrin as well as glucose PWO...

While I think of it, as well as being able to get glucose from places like Boots and Superdrug my local Sainsbury's sells it, near it's chemist counter.


----------



## Mike1462 (Aug 12, 2004)

splenda was just an emergency stopgap,i've taken muscleheds advice and checked out the homebrew shops and found maltodextrin at £1.49 for 500g


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

The Whey Consortium are safe and a reputable company. it is headed up by 2 very well known guys. (Steve gardener and Tim white IIRC) both are high posting memebers on other big strength related boards.

also, TMOF (the ministry of fitness) is good. the site looks like a cowboy job, but they have a brilliant reputation, i have ordered from them with no problems

both of the above are among the cheapest for whey/malto and associated products in the UK.


----------

